# Can't build PHP 7.1 Extensions



## poorandunlucky (Dec 21, 2017)

I can't build several PHP add-ons, they all return the same kind of error:


```
===>   php71-pdo_sqlite-7.1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20160303/pdo.so - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/php71-pdo-7.1.12_1.txz
[poudriere] Installing php71-pdo-7.1.12_1...
[poudriere] Extracting php71-pdo-7.1.12_1: .......... done
===>   php71-pdo_sqlite-7.1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20160303/pdo.so - not found
```

Wat do?

I'm trying to build NextCloud...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

This typically happens when you mix up the ZTS option on www/mod_php71 and/or lang/php71.


----------

